# Need Wireless Keyboard and Mice



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 23, 2021)

I'm looking for following items-

1. Wireless keyboard.
    Purpose: Programming
    Connectivity: Wireless (Bluetooth and RF both are fine)
    Comments: Looking for a keyboard without a numpad. Just like you get in most laptops.

2. Wireless mouse
    Purpose: Gaming
    Connectivity: Wireless (Bluetooth and RF both are fine)
    Comments: Ergonomics are important here. I currently use a Logitech G402.

I need to use both the items with a MacBook Pro.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 23, 2021)

Get Keychron K2/K6 for KB & Razer Viper Ultimate for mice. Always mention a budget.

Get a wireless KB + mouse bundle of Logitech, Dell or Lenovo that cost under 2k, will suffice. Get whichever you feel you will like. Some have small mice, others big, some KBs have small travel distance, etc, check the ones that you will like, only you can answer those questions.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 23, 2021)

Avoid Logitech MK345 combo, the mouse is so bad that i got double click issue within 5-6 months, 2 times.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 23, 2021)

dont know about gaming but logitech mk215 is quite good.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 23, 2021)

^nice!

But i have pretty much lost the respect for logitech since their low end components, even after being a bit on the high end of the price, are of low quality just slightly better than a generic Chinese components.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 24, 2021)

is it the same with logitech speakers ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 24, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> is it the same with logitech speakers ?


Not sure of speakers but Logitech mice & some KBs (mech ones like G413) have double click issues.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 24, 2021)

speakers  are just ok. they are selling z623 for 8k+ but i doubt it will last more than 3 yrs. good thing is there is 2yrs warranty.

coming to keyboards, OP can check logitech g512 since that also has 2 yrs warranty. If typing is preference then better to get a mechanical one.

But I am very much fascinated by keyboards on Keychron and Mechkeys. 
@omega44-xt do you know about the quality of these keyboards? They seems to have only 1yr warranty. Everyone just talks about their new purchase on the subreddit but no one talks about the problem they face with these fancy keyboards. Or no one has ever faced problem with these?


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 24, 2021)

I am using a second hand tvs gold and its been working fine till date(bought it in jan/feb 2020).

Apart from that i have another mk215 that i use occasionally and found it to be quite reliable. Its keyboard 's battery is over one yr old but still hasn't run out.

Btw why do Logitech' s speakers last only 3-4 years? Are they made of low quality components that are designed to fail after a fixed amount of time?


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 24, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> I am using a second hand tvs gold and its been working fine till date(bought it in jan/feb 2020).
> 
> Apart from that i have another mk215 that i use occasionally and found it to be quite reliable. Its keyboard 's battery is over one yr old but still hasn't run out.
> 
> *Btw why do Logitech' s speakers last only 3-4 years? Are they made of low quality components that are designed to fail after a fixed amount of time?*


no idea about this components but planned  obsolescence is quite common across all consumer products.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 24, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> speakers  are just ok. they are selling z623 for 8k+ but i doubt it will last more than 3 yrs. good thing is there is 2yrs warranty.
> 
> coming to keyboards, OP can check logitech g512 since that also has 2 yrs warranty. If typing is preference then better to get a mechanical one.
> 
> ...


The subreddit r/mkindia is a good place to ask for feedback. But generally Keychron ones, GK64/SK64 are considered good for budget KBs. Still for 5-6k, I'd rather buy entry level KBs from big brands like Asus TUF K3 or Gigabyte Aorus K9. Also, I find TKL or 60% KBs as useless because of the keys they lack. TKL on laptops is fine.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 25, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> The subreddit r/mkindia is a good place to ask for feedback. But generally Keychron ones, GK64/SK64 are considered good for budget KBs. Still for 5-6k, I'd rather buy entry level KBs from big brands like Asus TUF K3 or Gigabyte Aorus K9. Also, I find TKL or 60% KBs as useless because of the keys they lack. TKL on laptops is fine.


You are right. might as well buy hyperx alloy keyboard with 2 yrs warranty at that price of full size/tkl. i see only wireless as a plus point.
small ones are for aesthetics only i guess.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 25, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> You are right. might as well buy hyperx alloy keyboard with 2 yrs warranty at that price of full size/tkl. i see only wireless as a plus point.
> small ones are for aesthetics only i guess.


Some say they buy 60% or TKL to save desk space, but come on, you are already using a desktop. It doesn't make sense to me. I'm a laptop user, still use a full-size KB.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 2, 2021)

^yeah. 
 But I also read that smaller keyboard is more ergonomic since hands are in more close to each other which is better for our body but in full sized/TKL the hands are a bit farther which isn't good for shoulder and hands. Is that why Apple keyboards are smaller in size??


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 2, 2021)

Wireless mouse u can go for corsair harpoon rgb, its the only wireless mouse with both bt and inhouse rf.. at low price


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Mar 3, 2021)

For mouse Amazon.in is pretty good.

As for logitech making bad products, I have a G402 for at least 2 years now, and never had no hiccough.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 3, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> For mouse Amazon.in is pretty good.
> 
> As for logitech making bad products, I have a G402 for at least 2 years now, and never had no hiccough.


It does have 2 years warranty, see if you are one of those lucky people whose logitech product survives longer even after the warranty.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 3, 2021)

Logitech products in my experience last a long time.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 3, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Logitech products in my experience last a long time.


Not in recent times. I have traditionally been a Logitech fan but nowadays most mice & even some KBs have double click issues. I know 3 people who faced it & my old G305 as well. My friend's G413 KB also has double click issue on some keys, so now I'm avoiding logitech.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Mar 4, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Not in recent times. I have traditionally been a Logitech fan but nowadays most mice & even some KBs have double click issues. I know 3 people who faced it & my old G305 as well. My friend's G413 KB also has double click issue on some keys, so now I'm avoiding logitech.


Maybe, but I heard the same thing A LOT about razor products.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Mar 4, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Some say they buy 60% or TKL to save desk space, but come on, you are already using a desktop.


 I think they do it for aesthetic and money saving purposes....


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 4, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> I think they do it for aesthetic and money saving purposes....


Aesthetic is a valid reason IMO, to each his own. Money-saving, maybe a bit, not a lot though. I just can't digest that space-saving argument from desktop users.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Mar 7, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Aesthetic is a valid reason IMO, to each his own. Money-saving, maybe a bit, not a lot though. I just can't digest that space-saving argument from desktop users.


Yeah, its not worth the sacrifice IMO, arguments like portability are valid, but space-saving, in this case doesn't make any sense.


----------



## bubusam13 (May 7, 2021)

I don't want to open a new thread. Please suggest me a good mouse. I purchased two Logitech wireless mouse. Both are showing problems. They double click in a single click. Even after changing the double click settings in windows to minimum, the issue does not get resolved. Then I purchased a HP  wireless mouse and keyboard combo. Battery does not last for even 2 months. Presuming may be wireless mouse got issues, I purchased a dell wired mouse. After 1 month it also started showing click issues.

Please suggest me a good wireless mouse. My old logitech lasted for more than 2 years.


----------



## $hadow (May 7, 2021)

bubusam13 said:


> I don't want to open a new thread. Please suggest me a good mouse. I purchased two Logitech wireless mouse. Both are showing problems. They double click in a single click. Even after changing the double click settings in windows to minimum, the issue does not get resolved. Then I purchased a HP  wireless mouse and keyboard combo. Battery does not last for even 2 months. Presuming may be wireless mouse got issues, I purchased a dell wired mouse. After 1 month it also started showing click issues.
> 
> Please suggest me a good wireless mouse. My old logitech lasted for more than 2 years.


Budget for the same would be?


----------



## bubusam13 (May 7, 2021)

2K, I can increase. Though lower is better.


----------



## $hadow (May 7, 2021)

bubusam13 said:


> 2K, I can increase. Though lower is better.


get Logitech g 304.
It's the best of wireless experience under 3k


----------



## bubusam13 (May 8, 2021)

It wont have click issues ? I kind of lost trust on logitech.


----------



## aby geek (May 8, 2021)

Found this there was razer wireless too at 4600 but had bad reviews.
*www.amazon.in/dp/B08176SM7C/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_VERFNEZD6YPA8C48YXTN?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 8, 2021)

My experience with Logitech, after having used 4 logitech wireless mice is that they can be inconsistent. One will last 3 years and another will last just 6 months before they develop problems. And lets face it, nobody these days has the time to go to a service center to get warranty service for a Rs. 1000 mouse, most people just replace them. 

Also, once I took a mouse to the service center which had double click issues. They returned it saying they didn't find any issues in testing. Another time I gave a logitech speaker to the service center which was 4 months old and the power adapter had stopped working. They said the model was no longer available, so they couldn't give a replacement. This was 7 years ago and Amazon didn't have an option to download invoice back then. So I couldn't get a full refund which they had offered, but only if I presented the invoice. They gave me a refund based on the "current estimated price" which was a little over half the price I'd bought it for. So warranty really doesn't mean much these days, it's just a number printed on the box with little to no meaning.

All in all, I've stopped buying logitech products. My latest purchase, when I needed to buy a keyboard mouse set, was a Lenovo. It's only 2 months old now, so can't comment on longevity, but so far it's working fine and I like the keys.


----------



## $hadow (May 8, 2021)

bubusam13 said:


> It wont have click issues ? I kind of lost trust on logitech.


It is the industry standard for that price bracket. Logitech mouses are notorious for double click issues but I am hoping this one might gave gotten in terms of build quality


----------



## omega44-xt (May 8, 2021)

bubusam13 said:


> It wont have click issues ? I kind of lost trust on logitech.


My G304 started double clicking after 1.5 years, good mouse though/


----------



## TheSloth (May 8, 2021)

I have a G304, my usage is quite normal and does not involve gaming. I just needed a wireless mouse with a good quality hence I paid nearly 3.5K for it. After all this, I am facing double click issues just after 1 year with normal day to day tasks. Sigh. I do regret the purchase. One might as well buy a regular 1k wireless mouse-keyboard combo and change every year if anything stops working and not in warranty.


----------



## aby geek (May 8, 2021)

*www.amazon.in/dp/B0859LMY97/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_ANXJWQTPDNX9WGPRKA4Y?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Other than this there is logitech 613 wch is over 6k.


----------



## bubusam13 (May 9, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I have a G304, my usage is quite normal and does not involve gaming. I just needed a wireless mouse with a good quality hence I paid nearly 3.5K for it. After all this, I am facing double click issues just after 1 year with normal day to day tasks. Sigh. I do regret the purchase. One might as well buy a regular 1k wireless mouse-keyboard combo and change every year if anything stops working and not in warranty.


If it lasts 1 year. My HP keyboard mouse combo didnt even last 6 months. 

Are Microsoft hardware good ?


----------



## Jags (Jun 10, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Avoid Logitech MK345 combo, the mouse is so bad that i got double click issue within 5-6 months, 2 times.


Yeah, not a good choice for me as well. Been using it for few days and mouse is small for my palm (wrist feels tense after few hrs of use) and there is more than usual gap b/w numeric and Fn keys (hoping muscle memory will adjust to this in few days but seems like bad design).
Somewhat good part is Logitech software that let me customize certain aspects and notify when volume or caps lock type keys is turned onn/off. Mouse middle click action is also customizable.
But not going to buy again or recommend this.


----------

